

Apple: Preparing for Its Next Act - srik1234
http://e5afundsllc.wordpress.com/2011/04/12/apple-preparing-for-its-next-act/

======
srik1234
The only negative sentiment surrounding $AAPL is the uncertainty surrounding
Steve Jobs health. Fred Wilson (as stated on his blog)dumped the apple stock
stating this as the main reason. I think it is time for Apple to come clean
and appoint a successor.

